# Kramer Auction - June 2011



## JohnnyChance (Jun 23, 2011)

What, nobody has posted about this yet?

If you would like a damascus Bob Kramer knife, do not want to wait indefinitely, and your wife will let you cash in your house's equity on a couple knives, head on over to Kramer's site and bid with all your financial might!!

Ends in 1 day, 11 hours. Currently at $15,100. But the reserve has been met! 



> *Brand New Damascus Pattern*
> 
> Scorpius Mosaic Damascus
> 8" Chef Knife and 5" Utility Knife
> ...



And some pics for those who haven't seen 'em and don't want to register or login:


----------



## steeley (Jun 23, 2011)

He does make nice blades .
who's buying those knifes rich foodies .


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 23, 2011)

That pattern makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 23, 2011)

Wait, so the cutting board isn't even made by them? What the....


----------



## Lefty (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll take a pass on this one


----------



## euphorbioid (Jun 23, 2011)

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 23, 2011)

Im in


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 23, 2011)

I like a lot of Kramers damascus patterns, but this one is too much for me to look at.


----------



## ceramic (Jun 23, 2011)

One slice with that knife - eyes get red

Two slices - oculogyric crisis

Third slice - status epilepticus

-__-


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 23, 2011)

That is one ugly knife.


----------



## chazmtb (Jun 23, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think it is an artful knife, which the pattern that Bob made is awesome and complex. It shows how much can be achieved through twisting, bending and folding of metal. In that respect, it is a beautiful knife.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll agree with that! 
Too busy for some, but a great display of what can be done with Damascus


----------



## Dillard (Jun 23, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> While these knives are fully functional and are meant to be used, we would categorize them as functional art. They do not possess the same level of extreme flexibility as seen on the Kramer Knives segment on CBS. This knife is built to cut fruits, vegetables, boneless meat and fish. It is not meant to cut bolts, bones, frozen food, coconuts and especially not frozen coconuts.


 
Oh my, looks like hes had some Darwin Awards winners for buyers lately.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 23, 2011)

this knife cannot cut frozen coconuts? :scratchhead: Well then I'm glad someone beat my $14,500 bid :rolleyes2:


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 23, 2011)

Especially not frozen coconuts!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 23, 2011)

What's it up to? I'm not about to give Kramer my card number to find out.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 23, 2011)

Still a reasonable $16,100. 13 hours and 17 minutes left to sell your kidneys!

53 bids.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2011)

It must be a damn good feeling to sit back and watch that number rise.....I envy Bob.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 24, 2011)

It's good to be the King.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 24, 2011)

How many millionaire foody's can be out there?? This has to stop at some point no?? Maybe 10 years from now but the Kramer craze has to come to a end some day, don't it?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 24, 2011)

Also anyone think of another maker who is consinstley getting this kind of cash for there work? Or is BK the most successful knife maker ever!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 24, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> How many millionaire foody's can be out there?? ...


 
NYC has over 650,000 people whose wealth exceeds a million and that doesn't include value of their recidences. I am sure many like to entertain, have bragging rights, and genuinely like to cook. So, if BK makes 200 knives a year, and markets himself right, he can go on making knives for a long time.  

Unless we barbarians start chipping away from his kingdom. Will have to 'civilize' and learn some of his methods. And make better knives in the process. 

M


----------



## shankster (Jun 24, 2011)

I think there are 2 different types of Kramer fans.
1-People who love great knives,food and love to cook,who will wait 2-3 years on a list and spend $1500.00 + on one of his customs.

2-People who have tons of disposable income,who may or may not have a passion for knives,that buy these knives as an investment, because there is a buzz about his product and want to jump to the head of the line.

Lucky for Mr.Kramer that he has both type of fans.


----------



## JMJones (Jun 24, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Also anyone think of another maker who is consinstley getting this kind of cash for there work? Or is BK the most successful knife maker ever!


 

There are definitely are makers out there that get this kind of money for their knives. The BIG difference is that they cannot produce nearly 200 per year as Bob Kramer does and they often use materials that are much more expensive such as precious metals and stones. One big exception is the Loveless Shop, they were producing knives from 3500 to 25000 for decades and using fairly inexpensive material. Bob Kramer is ultra hot right now but he has a long way to go before he is considered the most successful of all time.


----------



## kool-aid (Jun 24, 2011)

Am I reading that winning bid right?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 24, 2011)

What is it? I tried to check but it didn't show the completed auction.


----------



## kool-aid (Jun 24, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> What is it? I tried to check but it didn't show the completed auction.


 
I'm seeing $51,200


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy moly! How many bids? For some reason the auction page redirects me to a page that does not display the auction results.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 24, 2011)

Got it:



> This listing is closed.
> June 2011 Auction
> 
> Current price : $51,200.00 ( Reserve met )
> ...



Yipes. They ain't getting cheaper!


----------



## kool-aid (Jun 24, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Holy moly! How many bids? For some reason the auction page redirects me to a page that does not display the auction results.


 
78...I'm actually getting a knife tattooed right now and was trying to show my artist that 300 for a knife isn't that much but that was a really extreme example...where do these people come from and how do I get that job


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 24, 2011)

kool-aid said:


> how do I get that job



Not by cooking!


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy crap! I think that is the highest I have seen his sold for, anyone seen one of his go higher?


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 24, 2011)

Even considering it is two knives, WHY!?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 24, 2011)

> Donation
> 
> We donate 10% of the final auction price to a charity from the Donations page on our website. The winner is welcome to choose.



I would also like to point out that Bob just raised $5,120 for charity.

Wouldn't it have been more fitting if the final bid was $52100?


----------



## evanjohnson (Jun 24, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> ... Wouldn't it have been more fitting if the final bid was $52100?



Probably not since the winning bidder might not even know(or care) what 52100 is.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 24, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Even considering it is two knives, WHY!?


 
Even still, it is $3938.46 per inch. 

But it is admirable to see Bob Donating to charities. It seems like most of his auctions go to help charities.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2011)

kool-aid said:


> I'm seeing $51,200



:shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3:


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know what kind of mass hysteria causes anyone to pay $51,000 for a kitchen knife but I do know there has never been one forged that is worth that as an actual tool. Investment? Maybe if you flip it right away but I don't believe the Kramer fad is something that will last for ever. I've watched the values of more than one legendary custom maker drop like a rock when they were no longer around promoting themselves.


----------



## mattrud (Jun 24, 2011)

still would not sell mine....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 24, 2011)

:Ooooh::Ooooh::shocked3::shocked3::cheeky::eek2::eek2::cheeky:


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 24, 2011)

ex-clown/chef turned successful knife-maker, good storyline, now it's a feeding frenzy. I wonder how many millionaire authors Oprah made with her book recommendations?


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it true Kramer prohibits the secondary market selling of his custom knives? Is that a contractual legality?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, the guy has benefited greatly from articles, flavor of the (year or two) month, etc, but I really feel that Salty and most recently, Mattrud's endorsements say an awful lot. I get the feeling Bob makes amazing knives. $51000 knives? Of course not! However, the fact that Matt doesn't want to turn around and sell his for a huge profit speaks volumes.


----------



## mattrud (Jun 25, 2011)

Before I purchased the knife from Bob we had chatted on occasion about random things. He also happened to bring the knife to me where I work. Bob and his wife are truly great people and the knife itself is nothing short of a work of art. Never once did the question or talk of re-selling the knife come up between Bob and myself. I am very happy to see his success and wish the same for the other smiths I have had the pleasure to speak with (many here and many of which are great people). In both are professions (cook/smith) there is a lot of work and very little pay in the majority of cases. So it is great to see truly good people find success like Bob has. Saying all that the knife is a tool for what I do(ok thats a bit of an understatement) but there are people behind the knife, both the user and the maker.


----------



## DevinT (Jun 25, 2011)

+1
Well said

Hoss


----------

